# Maverick Guitar Parts - Canadian based guitar e-store



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello! 

I've followed my passion for music and guitars and I'm proud to present my humble site. I love building partscasters, and I have often not been able to afford top notch items due to cost and shipping expenses, so I thought I'd solve that issue myself, and meanwhile, offer my fellow Canadians a solution - top notch parts for a reasonable price.

Currently, I only carry solid alder and solid swamp ash strat and tele bodies, but I will expand to include other things if business picks up. 

There's a promo on right now for free shipping, good up until Feb 1st, 2013. Enter "freeship" during checkout to take advantage of this! 

Thanks for your time, and I look forward to doing business with you all! 



A few sample photos of what I have for sale:


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Forgot to mention - there's NO ADDITIONAL TAX on the selling prices; everything's included.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

And there's a CLEARANCE section! Check back often for blems and blowouts at a discount.


----------



## Brian Kibler (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello... I was wondering if you are still in business. If so, I was wondering if I might be able to order a guitar body from you. Specifically, I'd like a double-bound alder Tele body in Candy Apple Red. Please contact me if you can do this, and how much you would charge. Thank you.

Brian Kibler


----------

